
Programming language subreddits and their choice of words - braythwayt
https://github.com/Dobiasd/programming-language-subreddits-and-their-choice-of-words
======
braythwayt
Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8202283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8202283)

